# HBSP/South Jetty Report



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

I haven't had much time to fish lately, but caught a few hours on Saturday during the falling tide. I fished mud minnows at the West end of the jetty in the flats and got nothin', but when I moved up to the bend in the jetty where there's an eddy I started picking up flounder on a Carolina rig. None big enough to keep....but they were there.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice you got out and fished and even undersized flounder is a good sign of what is coming........


----------



## Killasnipe (Jul 10, 2013)

How was the wind? It was pretty hellacious south of charleston where I was working. I didn't know how that would affect fishing but we had gusts close to 30mph. What kind of wind did you encounter?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Get ready for the pomps on the beach.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

The bend at the jetty has always been a good spot for me in my slightly younger days (12-16, now I am 22). Reds, weakfish, bluefish, and even Spanish mackerel could be caught there. I am glad you got out and caught something!


----------



## SCfishinfever (Mar 14, 2015)

Has anyone seen pomps or sand fleas yet?


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Seems like it's a bit early for the sand fleas. Need a bit more warmer water. As Steve said, Pompano should be arriving shortly.
Kim


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Killasnipe said:


> How was the wind? It was pretty hellacious south of charleston where I was working. I didn't know how that would affect fishing but we had gusts close to 30mph. What kind of wind did you encounter?


It was VERY windy.....which made fishing a little tougher.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

The Skink said:


> Get ready for the pomps on the beach.


Yeah, I'll be in touch when they show up so we can get together at Garden City. You can even bring your girlfriend, as long as she promises not to outfish us.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

ChefRobb said:


> Yeah, I'll be in touch when they show up so we can get together at Garden City. You can even bring your girlfriend, as long as she promises not to outfish us.


I guarantee she will out-fish both of us. I'll bring my friend Jared too even though we wont stand a chance against her


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey Steve I went down to the outpost yesterday to say hello & Ned said you don't work there anymore. What happened? He wants my to tie up a bunch of flies for him.


----------

